# Problem accessing Google Play or the Market



## ggthatcher (Apr 13, 2012)

I have 4.0.3 installed and need some help installing the google play sdk.

If I try and access the market using the old icon, it just flashes and then dies.
So, I downloaded a new copy and have vending 3.5.16.apk in my downloads directory.

When I try and run it, I get a screen asking if I want to install and I give permission for it to get access to several system tools. Normal type stuff.
When I hit install, I get this message.

X Application not installed
An application package by the same name with a conflicting signature is already installed.

I installed root explorer and went to /system/app and have renamed vending.apk to vending.backup.apk
Humm.. Just had a thought. Just because I renamed it, is it still just running anyway? Should it be deleted instead of renamed?

Anyway,
I can't access any market apps nor download anything from play.google.com because of this.

Thoughts?


----------

